# The Fall of Damnos



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

_Sicarius stood in the tactical panning room along with 4 other of his captains. The necron's rise on Damnos came suddenly and expectingly. Most of the population was already doomed, but he had received confirmations that there were several bastions which still held against the necron's, protecting ancient relics and information that would help combat that new threat. He stood silent until Ares, Solaki, Niko and Clexan to settle. 

"Men, as you know, the Necrons have besieged Damnos. We have established that the world cannot be saved. However There are several strongholds that still hold firm, but not for long. Niko, you will fight off the attackers in the peninsula to the south and rescue the Mechanicum workers and their knowledge will prove invaluable for fighting this new menace in the future. Solaki, you are charged with taking the fortress in the northern pole. This is near the original point of incursion and they defenders there have captured several relics from the Necrons which are either of value to the Mechanicum or to us. Clexan, you will take the governor's palace and protect him until we can evac him. Finally, Ares, you are to extract the inhabitants of the stronghold on the equator. There are many Imperial Guard officials and Commissars held there. They will help aid the Imperial Guard understand how to deal with this threat and will be interrogated by the Holy Inquisition to find out the details of the Necrons attack and who they can be detected. I will take the Planet's hive city. There are many resources and Holy relics stored there. That is also where the heavyest resistance is and help is most needed. You have your orders. You have 6 hours to brief and prepare your troops and then we make planet-fall. For Guilliman and the Emperor!"
"For Guilliman and the Emperor" they echoed, and with that, Ares, Solaki, Clexan and Niko walked out to brief their troops..._

Ok *gulps* this is my first crack at GM-ing a role-play, so please bear with me! For those of you (which I doubt is many) who don't know about Damnos, it is planet that is discribed on P 180 of the 40K rulebook that becomes a Tomb World after the Necron stir. The Ultramarines launch a series of daring raids to rescue the Imperial citizens. That is you.

I'm looking fo about 10 players, all Ultramarines. I would like 1 segeant, other than that I would like just regular marines. Not all of you have to be armed with bolters, but I would like to see a few guys armed with bolters to make it even. You are all power armoured marines, so no terminators/artifacer armoured guys please!

If profiles could looks like this please :grin:
Name:
Age:
Equipment:
Appearance:
Personality:
Background:

If I have missed anything out please let me know. I will not be participating, but I will be you're relay with HQ and give you orders and advice. I will also control squads you are deployed with, but they will not be a major part of the RP. Let the recruitment begin!


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

Name:brother acrias
Age: 235
Equipment: combi-melta
Appearance: slashes and claw marks all over from previos battles, white right shoulder pad
Personality: calm but will kick you butt if you muck up
Background: he starts off like all marines, scouting for the main company, becoming a marine 10 years after he had completed his recruitment. his first battle was a lost devasting to his chapter and giving acrias a bionic leg from an ork ambush.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: First Sergeant Casim Ingrol
Age: 346
Equipment: 2x Power axe hung on belt, melta bombs, bolter and plasma pistol.
Apperance: Two facial scars above his left eye (one from an exploding predator and the other from a narrowly dodged Necron warsycte) and tall for a marine.
Backround: Casim Ingrols young life was spent in peace with two brothers on Vorl secundus before the world was revealed as a Necron Tomb world and abandoned.
In the following carnage his family was slaughtered untill only his younger brother and he remained.
Together they fled, finding some few hundred survivors Casim discovered he had a talent for war as he lead the survivors on a series of attacks and destroying a small Necron army where he got his first scar, when the planet was liberated he and his brother were chosen for space marines and his brother earned the right to be placed in a Dreadnought while Casim rose to be First Sergeant of the second company.

Just wondering which objective we are deployed at or are we going to all of them?


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

Name: Brother Vandar Gaius
Age: 41
Equipment: Bolter, Chainsword, Power Armour
Apperance: Blonde hair and no facal hair. 
Personality: Can get along with anyone and always tries to find the good in every situation. Very bright
Background: Vandar is a fairly new marine and is often referd to as the "Newbie" by his squad mates. He has just been promoted and is about to serve his first mission as a tactical marine. Vandar always follows orders and is strongly disiplined. He has never taken a hit by a bullet to this day despit always being in the front of his squad.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Good to all, you are all in. However Papercutdan and Jimmyhoppityhop I would like to see a bit more background from you, if possible


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: Vicarus
Age: 256
Equipment: Bolter w scope, combat knife
Appearance: A slight build for a Space Marine, Vicarus has cold blue eyes underneath his helmet and a single scar running down across his left eye. On his right shoulder plate are numerous little crosses, each one representing an enemy combatant that has died by Vicarus's blade.
Personality: Vicarus is a silent type, keeping to himself, always slightly removed from the rest of the squad, somewhat of a lone wolf. He spends his spare time practicing on the range, and as a result he is a crack shot with his scoped bolter.
Background: Vicarus had been selected for Space Marine training when he was young, younger than most of the other recruits. In the end he was slightly smaller than the average marine, and very nimble in his armour. Through scout training he had enjoyed the silent aspect, the stealth training and using the sniper rifle to pick off enemies from afar. Since being promoted to full tactical marine, Vicarus had spent his time honing his skills in stealth and accuracy, making him a force to be reckoned with on the battlefield, often eliminating his enemy before they even knew he was there. Now on Damnos, his accuracy would be useful, and a well placed combat knife would disable the systems in any Necron.


----------

